# Glitz Flex Heat Transfer Vinyl - Peeling Issues



## kf071289 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello all,

Glitz Flex from MDPSupplies (UK, Europe company)

Having major issues peeling this off.

Did as instructed:

160 degrees
18 seconds
medium pressure
peel cool

Basically there are visible lines where the backing was and the garment has to be stretched to the point it almost rips to peel this off.

Are there any non manufacture ways of transferring this vinyl that work best? 

Thanks


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

That stuff is a b1tch! You've let it cool too much. you'll have to find that sweet spot, about the temp that a child could handle max. and then re-press. when you remember that the white version can handle dye subbing don't worry about wacking the heat up for the repress. the pink is one of my best sellers for hen nights, expensive but much loved.


----------



## janeyummy (Apr 22, 2016)

it seems that heat transfer vinyl is more popular than rhinestone transfers, do you think so?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

On here a week or so ago there was a short vid of someone (might of been stahls) cutting glitz to leave just the small rhinestone effect, haven't tried it yet but it looked like a future experiment.


----------

